

SuperSaver: An iOS game to teach financial responsibility. - senjutsuka
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2133651318/supersaver-an-ios-app-for-kids

======
senjutsuka
We think this app has the potential to help a lot of young people learn how to
handle their money. Any feedback would be most welcome!

